
Pro-Israeli Hacker Posts 100,000 Facebook Account Details - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/me/2012/01/21/pro-israeli-hacker-posts-what-he-says-are-log-in-details-for-100000-facebook-accounts/
======
thekevan
I tried logging into several of these. The first time I did, FB gave me a
message saying, "whoops, you changed your password on Jan 5th, do you not
remember doing that?" I wonder how long ago he retrieved this data.

After that, they all gave me the roadblock page.
<https://www.facebook.com/roadblock/>

It is interesting what the first line of that page is. That seems rather
ingenuous:

"Recently, there was a security incident on another website unrelated to
Facebook. Facebook was not directly affected by the incident, but your
Facebook account may be at risk if you were using the same password in both
places."

------
plaes
Peeked at data - lots of duplicates, lots of errors (ie. missing email, empty
line, etc).

So probably ~80k of accounts.

Hopefully someone finds time to do proper analysis.. :)

